

Twitter: Dark Knight of the Internet - avneeshk91
http://blog.avneeshkohli.com/post/29631204056/twitter-dark-knight-of-the-internet

======
vph
To be the Dark Knight of the Internet, one must at least beat down a handful
of Internet villains.

